# WLan Stick? WLan Karte? Zum zocken bei VDSL 50...



## Lupoc (28. August 2012)

Mahlzeit,

ich werde Samstag in meine neue Wohnung ziehen. Da der Router am anderen Ende der Wohnung steht, bleibt mir nicht anderes übrig als mit meinem Rechner per Wlan ins Netz zu gehen. Vorher per Kabel direkt am Router.

Jetzt stellt sich für jetzt die Frage ob ich so einen externen WLan Stick nehme? Aber welchen?
Oder ob ich eine interne Karte verwende? Möchte ich aber eigendlich nicht um den Luftstrom im Gehäuse nicht zu erschweren.

Mit geht es hauptsächlich um einen guten Stick mit dem ich Battlefield 3 mit einem vernünftigen Ping spielen kann. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## aloha84 (28. August 2012)

*AW: WLan Stick? WLan Karte? Zum zocken bei VDSL 50... Hiiiiilllllfffffeeeee*

Bluetooth Stick? 
Also erstmal ja du kannst einen Wlan-Usb-Stick nehmen.
Meine Kollegen haben mit dem AVM-Stick gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Grüße


----------



## K3n$! (28. August 2012)

*AW: WLan Stick? WLan Karte? Zum zocken bei VDSL 50... Hiiiiilllllfffffeeeee*

Kauf dir lieber zwei PowerLAN Adapter.
Damit wirst du gerade bei DSL 50k viel mehr Spaß haben.


----------



## Lupoc (28. August 2012)

*AW: WLan Stick? WLan Karte? Zum zocken bei VDSL 50... Hiiiiilllllfffffeeeee*

@ K3n$!

Wo sind die Unterschiede? Selbst die Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## Tripleh84 (28. August 2012)

*AW: WLan Stick? WLan Karte? Zum zocken bei VDSL 50... Hiiiiilllllfffffeeeee*

Wlan finde ich dafür nicht Optimal... Welchen Router hast du denn?  Ich hab zb.. die Fritzbox 7390.. Schlechter Ping (54ms) mit Wlan und mit Lankabel 7 ms...

PowerLan Adapter gehen über den Null-Leiter des Hausstroms... Kannste überall reinstecken und hast Kabel Verbindung mit 100Mbit zb...


----------



## aloha84 (28. August 2012)

*AW: WLan Stick? WLan Karte? Zum zocken bei VDSL 50... Hiiiiilllllfffffeeeee*

Wie der Ping bei den AVM-Sticks ist kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.
Wenn du nur deinen router anpingst bekommst du mit denen aber schlechtere Werte als wenn du z.B.: Battlefield zockst.
Erklärung: https://www.avm.de/de/Service/FAQs/...ryPoint=FAQs&URL=FAQs/FAQ_Sammlung/13429.php3


----------



## Lupoc (28. August 2012)

*AW: WLan Stick? WLan Karte? Zum zocken bei VDSL 50... Hiiiiilllllfffffeeeee*

Die Frage nach Kabel stellt sich nicht. Lege durch meine 115qm Wohnung kein Kabel vom Wohnzimmer ins Schlafzimmer... Im Leben nicht.
Also bleibt nur die WLAN Geschichte... Wobei ich mir nicht vorstellen kann das man damit vernünftig zocken kann. Oder hat jemand erfahrung damit. Die PowerLAN geschichte hört sich nicht schlecht an... siehe Link:

TP-Link TL-PA411 Powerline Starter Kit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## aloha84 (28. August 2012)

*AW: WLan Stick? WLan Karte? Zum zocken bei VDSL 50... Hiiiiilllllfffffeeeee*

Versuch macht klug.^^
Also mit Wlan kannst du normalerweise ohne Probleme zocken!
Aber PowerLan ist natürlich auch eine Überlegung wert, du musst glaube ich nur darauf achten, dass die Adapter nicht in einem Verteiler stecken.


----------



## Lupoc (28. August 2012)

*AW: WLan Stick? WLan Karte? Zum zocken bei VDSL 50... Hiiiiilllllfffffeeeee*

@aloha84 

Was meinst du mit Verteiler?


----------



## Lupoc (28. August 2012)

*AW: WLan Stick? WLan Karte? Zum zocken bei VDSL 50... Hiiiiilllllfffffeeeee*

Habs jetzt bestellt. mal schauen...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. August 2012)

*AW: WLan Stick? WLan Karte? Zum zocken bei VDSL 50... Hiiiiilllllfffffeeeee*

Ich würde mir da lieber eine Leitung legen.  Ein paar Löcher durch die Wände und ein paar Meter Kabelkanal und schon ist der Drops gelutscht


----------



## aloha84 (28. August 2012)

*AW: WLan Stick? WLan Karte? Zum zocken bei VDSL 50... Hiiiiilllllfffffeeeee*

eine "Mehrfachsteckdose"...
Mehrfachsteckdosen | Elektro - im Conrad Online Shop günstig kaufen


----------



## gluecksbaeR (29. August 2012)

*AW: WLan Stick? WLan Karte? Zum zocken bei VDSL 50... Hiiiiilllllfffffeeeee*

Mit ner Unitymedia gebrandeten Fritzbox 6360 sowie dem Fritz!Stick N+ habe ich KEINERLEI! Probleme, läuft alles super, ping ist überall um die 15, verbindungsstärke perfekt kein loss und das mit 300 Mbits. Dlan hab ich auch halt ich garnichts von und kann zuviel beinflusst werden warschl. liegts auch an dem Dlink schrott den ich hier rumfliegen hab. 

Wie gesagt ich kann nur von mir sprechen und dort sind 2 Etagen Stahlbeton zwischen, es rennt wie sau!

Gruß Robin


----------



## Tripleh84 (29. August 2012)

*AW: WLan Stick? WLan Karte? Zum zocken bei VDSL 50... Hiiiiilllllfffffeeeee*

Also ich hab auch unitymedia und ne AVM 7390 mit nem TP-Link Wlan Stick (300Mbit).... Bei 150Mit Bandbreite kommt bei mir über Wlan nur ca.. 60mbit an mit nem Ping von 30 bis 40ms... Aber da sprechen wiele Umstände ne Rolle. Störsignale... Wlan Stick/Router.. usw..  Wenn Wlan dann auf jedenfall den Fritz Stick...


----------



## Timsu (29. August 2012)

*AW: WLan Stick? WLan Karte? Zum zocken bei VDSL 50... Hiiiiilllllfffffeeeee*

@Gluecksbaer Mich würde es wundern, wenn du die 300mbit/s auch nur Ansatzweise erreichen würdest...


----------



## Alesfatalis (29. August 2012)

*AW: WLan Stick? WLan Karte? Zum zocken bei VDSL 50... Hiiiiilllllfffffeeeee*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich würde mir da lieber eine Leitung legen.  Ein paar Löcher durch die Wände und ein paar Meter Kabelkanal und schon ist der Drops gelutscht


 Ich denke das sieht ein Vermieter einer Wohnung nicht so gerne  Mit den PowerLan Adaptern bist auf dem richtigen Weg nur musst du beachten das man sie nicht in Mehrfachsteckdosen einstecken soll sonst hast nur schlechte oder keine Verbindung.


----------



## gluecksbaeR (29. August 2012)

*AW: WLan Stick? WLan Karte? Zum zocken bei VDSL 50... Hiiiiilllllfffffeeeee*

Idle um 250+ Mbits rum, schwankend wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## K3n$! (29. August 2012)

*AW: WLan Stick? WLan Karte? Zum zocken bei VDSL 50... Hiiiiilllllfffffeeeee*

Wie misst du das ?


----------



## Timsu (29. August 2012)

*AW: WLan Stick? WLan Karte? Zum zocken bei VDSL 50... Hiiiiilllllfffffeeeee*

Ich hatte es bis jetzt noch nie erlebt, dass man mit WLAN solange man nicht direkt vor dem Router steht mehr als die Hälfte der übertragenen Geschwindigkeit erreicht.


----------



## Lupoc (4. September 2012)

Guten Morgen,

Internet läuft. Habe gestern versuchsweise mal eine runde bf3 gespielt. Keine Probleme. Am Ende der runde wird ja immer die Rangliste eingeblendet. Dort wird mir ein Ping von 32 bis 33 angezeigt. Sollte so ok sein?


----------



## K3n$! (4. September 2012)

Jo, das ist in Ordnung. 
Mein niedrigster Ping lag bei BF3 so bei 25-26ms. 
Das war aber auch ein sehr guter Server. 

PS: Hab selbst VDSL50


----------



## Lupoc (5. September 2012)

Guten Morgen. Habe gestern Abend mal 2 Stunden am Stück bf3 gespielt. Hab nen Ping von 23 gehabt. Keine Abstürze, nix. Kann diese DLan Geschichte nur unterstützen. Läuft ohne Probleme


----------

